# New Bow



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guys, I recently got a Hoyt Ultra Mag and I really am getting pumped about the upcoming Bow season. I have a buddy that helped me set the bow up and has been taking me out to start shooting. It really already has become addicting, just the target shooting. I am already hooked and can't believe that I ever stopped bow hunting years ago when I first started!!!!

I can also see that this will be yet another money pit as are most of my Hobbies/vices!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good to hear that you're back in the saddle. I Look at archery expense like this, the bow is still cheaper than a yearly golf membership and you don't have to renew it every year. Good luck, sounds like you're having a blast already.
:beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you dont have to get a new bow every year!!! 

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> you dont have to get a new bow every year!!!


That's what I said. :huh:


----------

